# vertigo raceway



## jep527

Vertigo raceway will be open this weekend fri sat and Sunday. Come by and check it out. We will try to have a race next weekend. The track is looking real nice. Let hope there is no rain.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

what are the pratice and race fees? what are the classes?


----------



## JANKEII

Is there an annual membership for the Vertigo track? 
$10.00 a day would get expensive...


----------



## jep527

10 for pratice and 25 for races. 1/8 buggy and truggy. Slash class. Free for all class. We will see what happens and how many people show up. No members just 10 to pratice. But you show up at 10 and we close late so you can pratice all day long.


----------



## bigmack

Thats not to bad for on person with one car. But me my girlfriend and my 2 boys have cars thats $40.00 plus the entry fee to race.


----------



## mwbmod74

if you race it will be 25.00 per person not 10 plus the 25..lol and as far as the cost I guess the Vertigo guys should have spent all their time and money to build a nice place for the rc guys to run their TOY cars for free huh?? lolol ...No wonder this area dont have hardly any tracks...


----------



## bigmack

I saying 10 for each of us to practice plus raceing . and i didnt say a anyting about free.


----------



## mwbmod74

Im sorry really wasnt directing the free thing at you ..more for the guy whining bout 10 to run ALL DAY..Anyways if you go to a actual race you only pay 25 that includes your practice up till the race starts, and I think Vertigo will let you run all the classes you want all for 25 instead of 25 1st class then like 15 for second and so on.. My point about the free thing was/is if guys are gonna whine about 10.00 to run on a nice place these guys spent time/money building is just proof why r/c in H-town is/will be doomed... lolol..


----------



## katjim00

Sounds like mwb wants to buy the first round of practice for everyone 


How you been doing Mike? You back in town to stay for a while or waiting on the next gig?


----------



## Verti goat

I can see $10/practice getting people upset when other tracks charge $5. You will have to put things into perspective when you get to the track. We put alot of time, effort, and $$ into building a top notch track and at $5 we would be closed in no time. One of the biggest enemies to a track that isn't covered is rain. If we are closed 2 weekends due to rain, a $10 practice fee will barely keep the lights on. Like th last post said, its no wonder tracks keep closing. We have to face the reality that gas isn't $1/gallon, bread isn't 50 cents, and the movies aren't $5 on Friday nights anymore. Prices have gone up on everything. It would be nice if w had no overhead and did this for fun in our back yard, but then we couldn't offer the fun to the entire city. We would have to be private. One night of entertainment at a movie theater can easily surpass $100 and that only lasts 2 hours. Go to a mx track, $20, golf fees, $20 and plus, gun range fee, $10. 

We just ask that you come by to check out the facility and meet our friendly staff before judging what we consider a fair price. If we could afford to make it any less expensive, we would, but there is no way you would have a track in Alvin after a year at $5 a practice.

Sorry for the long explanation, but this is the second back and forth about out fees that has been posted and I think the explanation will help put our prices into perspective.

And just for clarification, $10 practice is for the day. So once paid, you can come and go the entire day. For races, $25 a person lets you race as many cars as you own that race. No additional fees for additional cars. Hope for no rain so we can play this weekend!


----------



## insaneracin2003

vertigoat, just keep doing what ya doing, stick to your guns...People need to realize that a facility is not going to survive if there werent any fees. 
People, bite the bullet and support what Vertigo has to offer.....we need to mkake Houston one of the premier raceing city in Texas....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

And also realize that this is an internet forum........everybody uses it for different reasons, and one of them is to express their opinion (which they are entitled to). So, one or two people posting that they are unhappy with the fees or rules or something does not mean that the other 99% are unhappy as well. 

Like Paul said, just charge the $10 and I'd bet you that $10 back that they'll show up and pay you to practice.....regardless of what is said on here!

We all understand your plight, and we all stand behind you guys because we believe in what you're doing! 

Rock on my friends!!!!


----------



## JANKEII

All I'm saying is a membership would be nice. One time fee for the year.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

so, can you post up some pictures of the track with the pipe laid down? I haven't seen it since I went out there several weeks ago.


----------



## slickrick

Yeh, if someone's b*tching about $10 for practice, there in the wrong hobby.


----------



## kstoracing

I paid 10 to practice before. It's not strange to pay that much, it was indoors however. But, they only had one track in comparison to 3 or 4 with you guys. 

Maybe a membership will work in the future but, as for now $10 is fine. It's not like you didn't mention it before when you were breaking ground or what not. The good thing is that they know before they go out there. So they know what to expect. 

What other places are charging has nothing to do with you guys. I rather pay $10 and stay on my side of town than pay $5 to practice and $50 for a tank of gas the next day. Save $5 to spend $50.


----------



## sixshootertexan

If you were on my side of town I'd pay $10 for an all day safe place to play with a hobby shop to hang out at.


----------



## jasonwipf

Ya on one level 10 is more than 5 but heck these guys put many thousands into their track and it is absolutely fair they get reimbursed for their effort.


----------



## Labrat99

I agree. I wish it was a little less but I'm sure these guys have figured out what it's gonna take to keep them in business. I want Vertigo to stick around so if $10 is what it takes, I'll pay it.


----------



## justindorsett

Ill tell you what, Ill be there at some point tomorrow, Ill pay my $10, and ill play. I should have some more with me also. see yall then.


----------



## nelson6500

Courtney Vaughan said:


> so, can you post up some pictures of the track with the pipe laid down? I haven't seen it since I went out there several weeks ago.


X'S 2


----------



## troytyro

OK, elbow grease is all that is needed here!

My support Vertigo Raceway :cheers:


----------



## kstoracing

Check out the site they have a few pics up of the shop and track.


----------



## Verti goat

Come out to Vertigo if you didn't make it to the Toys for Tots race at Mike's. We are open and track is great.


----------



## jep527

Great day at vertigo. Sold a few rc8te and some other stuff. Track was nice everyone loves it. Should have new pics up soon. Tommorow should be a great to drive. So come on out before that Monday rain.


----------



## justindorsett

Me and Sunny and Greg had fun today. Thaks for the facility and the help with the starter box battery.


----------



## Verti goat

New pics up. Sorry for the fog, we couldn't do anything about it. Hopefully the aerial shots make up for it! Check out our updated gallery at www.vertigoraceway.com/gallery.html


----------



## troytyro

Nice turn out Vertigo!! I was happy to see new racers! and some good ol buddies!!!


----------



## tannerH

We had a good time at Vertigo Today! The layout was fun, and we will definately be back again!


----------



## Verti goat

New video, check it out at www.vertigoraceway.com


----------



## troytyro

Nice video!!!! I guess you have your theme song cut out perfectly!


----------



## jasonwipf

troytyro said:


> Nice video!!!! I guess you have your theme song cut out perfectly!


I agree! Cant wait to run that track on the 2010 Harc series! The dirt looks a bit loomy, what kind of tires hook up there?


----------



## PD2

Very nice job on the track layout and facility! Looks like a class act place! Congrats on getting the operations up and running!

PD2


----------



## Big Phil

jasonwipf said:


> I agree! Cant wait to run that track on the 2010 Harc series! The dirt looks a bit loomy, what kind of tires hook up there?


I agree I'm going to try and make some myself..Step pins should work.


----------



## Big Phil

Or these That would be sweet..


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Step pins you say!?!?!? Sounds like a great place for a plug&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120505017960&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

All of those should work well at either the River Track or Vertigo.


----------



## insaneracin2003

calm down fellas, have a beer and a smile..........


----------



## #1

Beer bull how bout a Jack & 7


----------



## Gary

Settle down guys or some of you wont be here tomarrow!


----------



## #1

spell check Biff


----------



## BigBlake

*Hobby*

Well anyway this hobby is for everybody including me, no matter how much money a person does or doesnt have. I was voicing my opinion and thats all there is to it.


----------



## Gary

#1 said:


> spell check Biff


I was in a hurry. lol. Sorry.


----------



## Gary

BigBlake said:


> Well anyway this hobby is for everybody including me, no matter how much money a person does or doesnt have. I was voicing my opinion and thats all there is to it.


And you may have a valid point, but this isn't the place to discuss it.

Welcome to 2Cool btw.


----------



## insaneracin2003

yeah, welcome to 2cool guys.....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

It would be appreciated if a mod would delete the string of comments from the original post on.........


----------



## BigBlake

*This is the place*

Well the forum is the place to discusss any issues or discrepencies we have, unless we are face to face. I am not trying to fight with anyone. But this track is the topic we are all responding to. I just voiced the opinion that others were afraid to.


----------



## #1

Big Blake
I please accept my aplogy for my comment


----------



## Big Phil

The track has to make money guys..It is a business after all!:headknock


----------



## #1

I feel the track is not there for the fun of it there to make money and support a hobby
just like baseball football or any other sport or hobby you get in it going to cost you something


----------



## Guffinator

Support your local tracks guys! Otherwise they won't be there.


----------



## Gary

Just a heads up for the newer guys here on 2Cool and a reminder for the old boots.

BTW, welcome!

*2Cool Racing Team* - _*For the RC community, by the RC enthusiast, to have fun and grow the RC hobby as well!*_

We are the *2Cool* *Racing* *Team*! We are about the betterment and growth of the R/C community. A community that every one goes to the local track, parking lot, or sand lot because it's fun. One that embraces new comers looking for the same things we were looking for when we first started playing with our RC's. Ones that gets a charge out of tweaking, wrenching, and learning more from those that know best - the elders and more mature racers (I'm not talking about age here folks).

We are for the unity and unification of the RC community, not for the walls of division that separate us. We look for any and all opportunities to reach out to new and experienced, as well as young and old to promote the hobby we passionately care about.

Whatever the venue, what ever the scale, *2Cool* *Racing* will be there! 

In addition, *2Cool* *Racing* has been formed with the heart and passion of giving back to not only the RC community we embrace, but to the local community that allows us to have fun. That's why you will see *2Cool* *Racing* committing itself to bringing the most exciting *racing* events all in the name of charity. Look for *2Cool* *Racing* to put together off-road, on-road, and all scaled events in the Houston area that proceeds will benefit charitable organizations such as Shriner's Children's Hospital, Toys 4 Tots and many others! 

At *2Cool* *Racing*, it's about what you give back, more than what you receive.

Look for us at your local tracks and *racing* venues and come by to meet the *team* and talk more about what we all can agree on - the fun and exciting world of RC!

On behalf of all of us at the *2Cool* *Racing* *Team*, we remind you - Have fun and promote the hobby!!


----------



## kstoracing

Well, I made it to the track on the 12th. Couldn't make the HARC race due to other obligations. Track is very nice as well as the people there. I don't mind paying the $10 for a nice facility and nice people. If the service wasn't top notch, then we would have another MnM in Alvin. 

The service is nice, people are great it's to the point where the $10 is just up keep of the track. The people are asking for suggestions to improve the track which will warrant a $10 practice fee. Dirt, pipes, water isn't all that cheap anymore. 


The Houston area now has some very premier tracks and it seems that they are already thinking of expanding the size of the track already. I feel they are open to the suggestion of the racers. What we want they will try to accomplish, so it seems. 


Weather looks good for Saturday so, I will try and be there. For a race or practice I will have my Revo there also to run multiple classes.


Hope to see you there. 
This guy found a new home track....lol.


----------



## BigBlake

*Transponders*

Ok guys I have a question. If I decide to come and race at vertigo, do you have transponders or do I have to spend another $300. to come and race. Please dont respond and tell me the racer supplies his own. That would be like going to the movies and bringing your own butter for your popcorn. Back home where we raced all tracks have their own transponders.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Can't speak for Vertigo, but Mike's has gone to an all personal transponder setup, but I think they rent them for $15/day with a deposit. 

It's becoming pretty common place now days.......


----------



## kstoracing

I think they are PT too, but they do have some cloned PT's for $60 that I saw when there. They may have a used one or two for sale. 

Tracks are getting away from them because of the inconcistency and cost of up keep.


Bringing your own butter would probably be healthier option for the movie issue. Most tracks now a days are PT's only anyway. 

This up soming season I will do like CV and get the extentsion and some velcro for my PT.


----------



## rivertrack

*transponder*

hey guys ken thinks a track should furnish transponders cause its in the game for newbies. Hey bigblake we supply transponders for free, so come down to the rivertrack and your first race will be free. www.riverracetrack.com


----------



## jep527

Yeah bring your own or buy one. We have some clones for 60. Or buy a used one on ebay.


----------



## insaneracin2003

Blake, not quite sure where you are shopping for transponders but $300 is a lil, i mean , alot steap. Unless you are talking about buying 3 to supply your fellow racers.
Tracks are going with personal transponders because the up keep on house transponders are just not feesable sometimes.
My personal thought, and this is my opinion only, a personal transponder is the way to go, yet expensive at first but when you have a house transponder not count every time and you think you are running in the top 3 to find out you are last....kinda puts a sour note on your weekend...


----------



## kstoracing

PT's are also less of a headache. One gets tired of the race director yelling at you to return the transponder immediately after a race.


----------



## BigBlake

*Everything in general*

OK so I can look forward to getting screamed at, spending tons of money to practice and race. sounds like what im trying to get away from at home. Me and my crew want to come out raise a little heck and have fun.
Which is the best place to run at.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I do recommend a PT as well........those clones for $60 are the best deal.....you can't even get a used AMB for that price.

Get you a PT and follow the HARC series around town to ALL three tracks. Each track has good things to offer......

Prices are $25 for the first class, and $10 for the second. You can practice as much as the race director will let you from the time they open the gates to the time they start the race.

Our schedule and rules are posted on this forum...........


----------



## slickrick

insaneracin2003 said:


> Blake, not quite sure where you are shopping for transponders but $300 is a lil, i mean , alot steap. Unless you are talking about buying 3 to supply your fellow racers.
> Tracks are going with personal transponders because the up keep on house transponders are just not feesable sometimes.
> My personal thought, and this is my opinion only, a personal transponder is the way to go, yet expensive at first but when you have a house transponder not count every time and you think you are running in the top 3 to find out you are last....kinda puts a sour note on your weekend...


$300 transponder. Maybe it's one those bling things like a Coach bag or Rolex...
Problem is most people will not see it.


----------



## JANKEII

Okay, I'll probaly get yelled at for writing this. I've been to all three tracks. I feel the best place to run is the River. 
River Track:
Can't really complain about the river track for a 1/8 buggy and Truggy. Good jumps and alot of fun. "kinda tough on cars, but it's my driving" 
Vertigo Track:
Went to Vertigo on Sunday. Really love the layout for this track. Has a great facility also. The pit area seems a little tight. Not really sure until you have 10 pit crews standing there when there is a race. The railing up top for the drivers feels a little high. I will problay have to bring a step up. I also feel that the stand is a little close to the track. Seems like every body had to look over the railing on the straight to see there car. Which blocked yourself from seeing your own car. Really don't like the little pegs sticking out of the rails on the track. To easy to get hung up on. Other than the little details they have a GREAT place. Can't wait to go back!!!Also like the fact that they will be open until 9 on Tuesdays.
Mikes Track:
Feels to me like an on road course with bumps. Does have an Excellent facility with Excellent employees.
Each track has its own style. Have to go try them all out. 


BigBlake said:


> OK so I can look forward to getting screamed at, spending tons of money to practice and race. sounds like what im trying to get away from at home. Me and my crew want to come out raise a little heck and have fun.
> Which is the best place to run at.


----------



## Guffinator

JankeII - That's the beauty of having so many tracks to chose from, they are all different. Imagine how dull it would be if they were all the same.


----------



## JANKEII

I love that they all have there on style!!! I will go to all of them...


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

how does it look to run tomorrow or saturday?


----------



## jep527

Tracks a little wet. Will know more tommorow but sat should be good.


----------



## jep527

Track should be good by this afternoon to drive and will be great sat and Sunday. So come on out.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

im gonna make it up there on saturday. what time do yall open?


----------



## Verti goat

We are open 10-9 on Saturday. Track should be nice a dry for tomorrow.


----------



## jasonwipf

Thanks for fun time at Vertigo Raceway today. My sons and I had a blast.


----------



## jep527

Thanks to all that came out this weekend. Great weekend with a lot of good driving. We should have the rods fixed soon.


----------



## Smiley

Fun track. Really enjoyed running out there today. Will be back out soon, Probably next Sunday. Its nice to have a few tracks to choose from now. :wink:


----------



## jep527

We will be closed christmas eve and christmas day but will be open on the dec 26. So come out and have some fun. Track is looking good. We should have them rods fixed soon. Thanks to troy.


----------



## mmorrow

Rods?


----------



## darrenwilliams

mmorrow said:


> Rods?


 All the spikes used to secure the pipe stick up about 1 1/2". They are fixing this so you don't have 300 places to get stuck.


----------



## mmorrow

or brake an arm. lol


----------



## slickrick

mmorrow said:


> or brake an arm. lol


Or poke an eye out...


----------



## GoFaster

mmorrow said:


> or brake an arm. lol


Mark, you have an arm brake? Those are cool. I always wanted one of those.

What I would be scared of is breaking an a-arm.


----------



## cjtamu

Jesus, I go underground for 3 weeks and come back and Mark and Ron are still bickering like an old married couple. You two should just go public with it and get it over with ha ha ha. Jep, are y'all going to be open Sunday? Carl Deisze is finally out of the hospital. He bought a new 8ight truggy Labor Day weekend and it hasn't even had fuel put in it yet. If he's up to it we were thinking about heading that way.


----------



## jep527

Yes will be open on sat and Sunday. So come on out.


----------



## wily

GoFaster said:


> Mark, you have an arm brake? Those are cool. I always wanted one of those.
> 
> What I would be scared of is breaking an a-arm.


Anyone who gives Mark a hard time is a friend of mine.


----------



## jep527

Track looks good come out and play.


----------



## jep527

Tracks open and looking good. Come on out.


----------



## jep527

New pics on the website from in the sky. They look good. Should all be up by tomm.


----------



## jep527

New pics on the website from in the sky. They look good.


----------



## cjtamu

Looking forward to trying it out. We have Carl's truggy broken in, just need to get it tuned for him. Soon as I'm trained on how to operate his heart pump we're going to head that way.


----------



## troytyro

Nice pictures! And wow access to a heli is pretty impressive, You need some in the air for your first HARC race!! that would be sweet!!!!


----------



## Verti goat

Looking for some people to show up tomorrow to run a practice race. Race fee is included in practice, no extra charge. If you have time and a transponder, head out to the track tomorrow. Weather should be like today, so bring a jacket. Track opens at 11, will start race when there is enough to make a class or more.

We have started phase 1 of project peg removal! We will have all pegs removed from piping before HARC race. Also installed a light for better night vision on the concrete slab after dark. We have some work to do before the 23rd, but should have it all done by then.

Come out and play!


----------



## killerkustoms

Verti goat said:


> Looking for some people to show up tomorrow to run a practice race. Race fee is included in practice, no extra charge. If you have time and a transponder, head out to the track tomorrow. Weather should be like today, so bring a jacket. Track opens at 11, will start race when there is enough to make a class or more.
> 
> Come out and play!


Well guys how did the practise race go, were there any bugs, thats a great idea to do a test run before the big day. Since this will be the first Harc starting at 3pm getting the hiccups out early will help.


----------



## justindorsett

I will be at vertigo saturday getting the bugs worked out of my car and getting everything ready for the 23rd.


----------



## slickrick

Verti goat said:


> Looking for some people to show up tomorrow to run a practice race. Race fee is included in practice, no extra charge. If you have time and a transponder, head out to the track tomorrow. Weather should be like today, so bring a jacket. Track opens at 11, will start race when there is enough to make a class or more.
> 
> We have started phase 1 of project peg removal! We will have all pegs removed from piping before HARC race. Also installed a light for better night vision on the concrete slab after dark. We have some work to do before the 23rd, but should have it all done by then.
> 
> Come out and play!


Which buggy tires hook up at Vertigo. I would like to
come out this weekend and practice, weather permitting...


----------



## jasonwipf

Its pretty loomy. something with some bite like bow ties or crime fighters.


----------



## Dirt Daddy

Looks good Alvin boyz....if your interested I may have some big culverts at work they really help saving on dirt and make for some sick elevation changes. I sure like the off camber stuff and elevation culverts can provide. Stick to your guns and you will be fine. Awesome place you have. I hope to see it one day.
Harl


----------



## slickrick

jasonwipf said:


> Its pretty loomy. something with some bite like bow ties or crime fighters.


Thanks. Got both. Has anyone tried AKA I-beams at Vertigo?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I-beams are like wider Bowties......if you like Bowties, you'll like the I-beams. They take away just a SLIGHT bit of turning though...


----------



## Verti goat

Unfortunately, we were not able to get the practice race started. The crowd showed up quick and the cold came in quicker. We had a few people ready to go at dusk, but all had difficulties and we couldn't run after all. I did get to use the loop and timing software and all is well.

As far as tires, i've seen quite a few i-beams and they seem to grip up pretty good. I've seen crimefighters and they seem pretty good as well. So far, from what I've seen the Calibers bite the most. I put a set on my buggy and played around yesterday, did seem to grip better than my crimefighters. Who knows, maybe it's all in my head to justify a new set of tires when the others were just fine, lol.

Weather isn't looking too good for Fri/Sat, but Sunday should be good if we don't get a torrential storm. We'll keep yall updated as the weather rolls through.

Oh, for anybody that was hoping for the Mugen MBX6 in our shop, it has found a new owner...


----------



## mmorrow

whats up Harl?


----------



## Bigj

As usal this falls on a work weekend But will get up and come watch.... woking getting my new ride going


----------



## troytyro

:cheers:


----------



## Dirt Daddy

Mark,
Just same ole stuff lots of hunting and work...I bought a place last year in Leakey and have been spending most weekends there. Looks like yall have 2 great south side tracks now. Everyone needs to support your local tracks they work there assez off for the racers. 
Harl


----------



## Smiley

As for tires, Here is what worked very well for me. M3 Bowties, HB Khaos (Very Simular to Bowties). I have tried a few AKA's out there, But dont like the stiff inserts on that kind of surface. For a slightly rough to blownout track, you need an insert that will give alittle.


----------



## cjtamu

Harl, what the heck is going on? We miss seeing your shining face out there man. If you're around you oughta swing out to Vertigo for the HARC race.


----------



## justindorsett

Hope the track will be good tomorrow. i spent most of the day getting everything lined out on my car and would love to get in some track time before next weekend.


----------



## Verti goat

We're gonna get out there early to move the puddles off the track, but it will still be wet. Welcome to run, just pack a rag! Opening at 11, but would wait till about 1-2.

Also, we are open late Tuesday's for practice for anybody who can't make it tomorrow.

Hey CV, new thread for upcoming HARC race?


----------



## justindorsett

Then ill see you guys tomorrow. I might come tuesday too depending on what happens tomorrow. Will yall have the air compressor setup?


----------



## Verti goat

Yes, air compressor is up and running. We have a table and some brushes to clean your car up some before packing up.


----------

